# Nick Cage, Vampire



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This might explain alot:

http://www.eonline.com/news/true_fa...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

:googly: Nicholas Cage is so weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I was good at Photoshop, then I, too, could sell Civl War photos that look like modern day people for a starting bid of $1 million on eBay

Assuming the picture is real, the resemblance is definitely striking.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I collect antique photos so i can tell you its actually not that odd to find people, long dead, who greatly resemble other people. Creepy? Yeah a bit but actually not particularly rare.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you've read Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter, you'd already know vampires did fight on the side of the Confederacy, but no self respecting vampire would let himself be captured. Maybe they're related.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a photo of a vampire also. Can I make $1 million too.










Ohh wait, nevermind that is just me.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Chuck, you forgot the fangs

Nice vintage makeover, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Chuck! You're a vampire too? It makes me wonder how many on this forum are too.


----------

